

Google unveils Hangouts: a unified messaging system for Android, iOS, and Chrome - manacit
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/15/4332556/google-hangouts-unified-messaging-google-io-2013

======
manacit
I find the term "unified" in this instance misleading - they took the chat
feature out of their G+ Android and iOS app and called it 'unified.' It's
nothing like iMessage, and it will still require anyone who wants to use it to
install a separate app, and likely to get a G+ account.

------
lawnchair_larry
Article says they are replacing Google Talk IM, and later, Google Voice with
Hangouts.

This is a really bad move, yet again forcing Google+ down everyone's throats,
when they've clearly said that they don't want to participate in it.

